# Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - Online



## aliriza (29. August 2012)

*Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - Online*

Hallo PCGH Freunde,

wie Ihr vielleicht mit bekommen habt Plane ich ein kleines Lüfter-Roundup.
Falls Ihr also besondere Lüfter in meinem Test sehen wollt schreibt mir in diesem Thread.

Welcher Lüfter | Grund | Erscheinungsdatum 


*Bereitsvorhandene Lüfter*

Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1000
Enermax T.B.Silence 120
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120
Thermalright TY-141
Thermalright TY-150

*Bestätigte zusagen* ( Lüfter werden noch bei mir Eintreffen)

EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost 
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost 
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-*PS*
LEPA Vortex LPVX12P 12cm **Neu*
LEPA Vortex LPVX14P 14cm **Neu*
Silent Wings 2 - 120 und 140mm**Neu*
Shadow Wings - 120mm high-speed**Neu*
Shadow Wings - 140mm mid-speed**Neu*

*Ausstehende zusagen für Lüfter* (die in die Wunschliste aufgenommen worden sind)


Noctua NF-S12B FLX, 120
Corsair SP120
Arctic F12
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS

*Bitte keine Vorschläge mehr, reicht erst mal. 
Vielen Dank für eure mit Hilfe  .*
*Release Datum des Roundups wird hier bekannt gegeben.*


*hier ist ein kleiner vorgeschmack mit zwei sehr schicken Lüftern *
Thermalright TY-141 vs. Nanoxia FX Evo 1000 - Silent and Cool!

*Hallo Leute,

das kleine Roundup ist nun fertig, leider nicht mit allen gewünschten Lüfter aber die getesteten Lüfter können sich sehen lassen. In Zukunft werde ich das Testspektrum noch weiter ausbauen und immer erweitern. Hoffe in dem test sind alle wichtigen Fakten und Funktionen geprüuft worden.

Aufgrund das man bei PCGH keine externen Bildlinks anzeigen kann habe ich mir die freiheit genommen das ganze hier Online zustellen

Viel Spaß

Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - weitere Lüfter folgen
Grüße
Aliriza/crunkyy*


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Gut das du schon mal die eLoops dabei hast ansonsten hast du eigentlich mein Geschmack gut getroffen  Super wären noch die Silent Wings 2 und die Corsair SP120


----------



## aliriza (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Danke für dein Feedback, ich werde sehen was sich machen lässt und versuchen beide Lüfter zu besorgen


----------



## Woiferl94 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Super Sache von dir


----------



## G5. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Schöne Auswahl

Mich würde zusätzlich noch der Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS interessieren, einfach um zu sehen, wie er sich im Vergleich zum höherdrehenden Modell schlägt.


----------



## aliriza (29. August 2012)

G5. schrieb:


> Schöne Auswahl
> 
> Mich würde zusätzlich noch der Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS interessieren, einfach um zu sehen, wie er sich im Vergleich zum höherdrehenden Modell schlägt.



die eLoop sind bereits geplant. Habe in meiner Auflistung beim eloop das PS vergessen ^^



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Super Sache von dir


 
Ja ich hoffe die Ergebnisse werden "Studien" würdig


----------



## G5. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



aliriza schrieb:


> die eLoop sind bereits geplant. Habe in meiner Auflistung beim eloop das PS vergessen ^^


 
Also schon beide? Ich frage jetzt nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, weil das Modell ohne S jetzt nicht mehr explizit drin steht^^


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



aliriza schrieb:


> .... Welcher Lüfter    |   Grund    |    Erscheinungsdatum ...


Bitfenix Spectre LED 120/140mm   - günstige, leise LED-Lüfter; interessiert mich wie sie im Vergleich zu zB. Enermax TB Apollish abschneiden,
evtl. auch
Bítfenix Spectre Pro LED 120/140mm - die hochwertigere Alternative (?), lohnt d. Aufpreis?

Also diese 4 im Link:
Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025G-RP), BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/grün, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025G-RP), BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/blau 120mm (BFF-LP

Finde es prima, daß du so ein Round-up in Angriff nimmst ; - danke im Voraus und - Greetz -


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Wenn du auch den Druck messen tust, würd ich mal den Corsair SP 120 und den Nocuta NF-F12 vorschlagen. Sollen da ja beide sehr gut sein, der Corsair heißt sogar so. Da würd mich mal der Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt interessieren.

Und dann noch den Arctic F12. Weil er so billig ist, 6 Jahre Garantie bietet und in xTc´s test ganz vorne mit dabei war.


----------



## aliriza (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Ich habe nur eine zusage für das Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS bekommen, eventuell kann ich später noch einen B12-P organisieren.

Von Bitfenix kriegt man leider nichts mehr, alle Samples für dieses Quartal ausgegangen. Ich bekomme eventuell welche für das nächste Quartal.
Ja die Artic F-12 würde ich auch gerne mit in meinen Roundup mit aufnehmen.

@ john201050 , Druck messen werde ich leider nicht.


----------



## Uter (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 und PK2. Für mich Referenz und ohne die (oder alternativ Multiframe) sieht man den Fortschritt der Bionic nicht. 

Wie genau werden die Lüfter getestet?

btw: Bitte keine Doppelposts.


----------



## aliriza (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

• Leistung der Lüfter (Die Leistung der Lüfter wird auf einem Enermax ETS-T40-A bzw. Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E getestet. Dabei werde ich die Lüfterdrehzahl in verschiedenen Einstellungen laufen lassen. Währenddessen wird die CPU mit Prime95 für 30 Min. im Custom-Modus bei 12 K ausgelastet.)

Bei allen Tests wird die Raumtemperatur berücksichtigt.

Die Maximaltemperatur der CPU wird dann durch die Raumtemperatur subtrahiert. Die Ergebnisse werden anhand einer Tabelle zu sehen sein.


----------



## stevie4one (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Mich würden die Be Quiets im Vergleich interessieren - Shadow Wings und Silent Wings.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



Uter schrieb:


> Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 und PK2. Für mich Referenz und ohne die (oder alternativ Multiframe) sieht man den Fortschritt der Bionic nicht.


 

Genau das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Die Eloops sollen sich ja zwischen der Blacksilentpro und der Multiframe Serie poitionieren. Ware sehr gut wenn man das mal in einem Test sehen könnte.


----------



## aliriza (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Genau das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Die Eloops sollen sich ja zwischen der Blacksilentpro und der Multiframe Serie poitionieren. Ware sehr gut wenn man das mal in einem Test sehen könnte.




Ich habe gerade eine Mitteilung erhalten das Noiseblocker derzeit mit den Testmustern beschränkt ist. Daher werden die Black Silent vorerst nicht im Roundup eingebunden.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Mhh wirklich schade.


----------



## aliriza (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Die Lüfte von beQuiet werde ich aber höchst wahrscheinlich bekommen


----------



## tbschen (1. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Super, freu mich schon drauf, speziell wegen dem NB eLoop 
Hoffentlich sieht man nächstes Wochenende schon was 

Scythe Slip Stream 120 1200rpm (SY1225SL12M) habe ich bei mir momentan, ist relativ leise trotz 1200RPM, wer auf jeden mm achten muss (12mm hoch), für den ist das ein guter


----------



## aliriza (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Viele Lüfter die ich bereits hier habe, wurden schon getestet.. aber da fehlen noch welche :S


----------



## skyscraper (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Ich wünsche mir diesen Lüfter: Noctua NF-S12B FLX, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 100.6m³/h, 18.1dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## aliriza (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir diesen Lüfter: Noctua NF-S12B FLX, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 100.6m³/h, 18.1dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Grüße



kommt auf die Wunschliste


----------



## skyscraper (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Dankeschön 

Mal sehen, ob das teuerste auch das beste ist


----------



## coroc (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Ich hätte mal, weil es einfach sowenige Tests dazu gibt, SlimLine Lüfter mit ner Rahmenbreite bis sagen wir 15mm gehabt...Einfach so, nmicht ganz bestimmte modelle


----------



## Pixy (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Test von den Noiseblocker PK PS PWM (Abmessungen: 140x140x25mm • Umdrehungen: 400-1500rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 32-121m³/h) Lüfter freuen.

Momentan ist dieser allerdings noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Ursprünglich sollte dieser in diesem Monat kommen, jetzt wurde es aber anscheinend auf Anfang Oktober verschoben.

Wenn es also keine all zu großen Probleme macht, kannst du ja einen Test nachreichen.


Nachtrag:
Komisch, die hier haben ihn bereits.


----------



## aliriza (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Wie gesagt... Samples von Noiseblocker zu bekommen wird etwas schwierig. Ich werde aber dran bleiben


----------



## Dingo675 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Hey aliriza,
wäre es möglich den Enermax Twister Cluster (120x120x25mm, 500 - 1200 U/Min) in dein Programm aufzunehmen?
Wäre gut mal einen direkten Vergleich zu Silentwings 2 und co. zu haben !

Gruß Dingo


----------



## aliriza (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

@Dingo675  
Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## Dingo675 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

Vielen Dank !


----------



## aliriza (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

[Review] Thermalright TY-141 und Nanoxia FX Evo 1000 - Silent and Cool! *Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack mit zwei sehr leisen Lüftern, auf das kommende Roundup!!!*


----------



## skyscraper (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*

ich hätte gerne noch was extremes: Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400 (D1225C12B7AP-31) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## aliriza (14. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012*



skyscraper schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne noch was extremes: Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400 (D1225C12B7AP-31) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Gruß



Leider wird es mit dem Lüfter wahrscheinlich nichts :S


----------



## Sysnet (14. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Nutzt Du denn auch professionelles Equipment wie ein Lautstärke- bzw. Schallmessgerät?

Link:
Schallmessgert PCE-322 A mit Speicher


----------



## aliriza (14. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Eja das werde ich


----------



## Sysnet (14. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Na das klingt doch gut. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## aliriza (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Update*

2 Neue Lüfter wurden bestätigt:

LEPA Vortex LPVX12P 12cm **Neu*
LEPA Vortex LPVX14P 14cm **Neu*


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Hm schade dass es schon closed ist, ich würde nämlich echt gerne wissen, wie sich die Corsair AF120 und 140 Quiet Edition schlagen, die sollen ja laut Youtube-Videos echt gut sein.


----------



## aliriza (19. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Ja leider sind die von dir genannten Lüfter nicht im Sortiment dabei, wollte die auch gerne testen


----------



## aliriza (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Jemand von euch schon etwas von den LEPA Vortex Lüftern gehört ? Für den niedrigen Preis bin ich von den Lüftern positiv überrascht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysnet (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Sind halt Enermax in günstig. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## aliriza (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Also die Lüfter können sich aber zeigen lassen, sind sogar sehr leise bei 1200 rpm


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Luftstrom aus? Ist der besser (also besser "gebündelt") als bei Lüftern ohne diese vielen Kunststoffstreifen?


----------



## aliriza (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem Luftstrom aus? Ist der besser (also besser "gebündelt") als bei Lüftern ohne diese vielen Kunststoffstreifen?



Also da kann ich nur subjektiv beurteilen. Aber es kommt mir wirklich so vor als würden die Vortex Lüfter die Luft tatsächlich gebündelt wiedergeben.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. September 2012)

Schade das du keine mehr aufnimmst, mich hätten Noiseblocker der XL und XK Serie im Vergleich zu den PL und PK Noiseblockern interessiert.


----------



## aliriza (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Schade das du keine mehr aufnimmst, mich hätten Noiseblocker der XL und XK Serie im Vergleich zu den PL und PK Noiseblockern interessiert.


 
Ja leider habe ich von Noiseblocker nur eine zusage für die eLoops Lüfter bekommen. Wollte die Vorgänger Lüfter-Serie auch gerne testen.


----------



## aliriza (21. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Yeeah , die beQuiet Lüfter werde ich auch testen können  ist das was ?!


----------



## skyscraper (22. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Ja


----------



## aliriza (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

Alpenföhn Lüfter  (Wingboost und Shamrock Edition) heute angekommen


----------



## aliriza (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 CLOSED !!!*

sooo... die Meisten Lüfter wurden schon getestet. Review werde ich die tage Online stellen, jedoch werde ich im laufe der Zeit die Benchmarkliste immer weiter erweitern.


----------



## butzler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 Comming Soon !!!*

Bin schon total gespannt auf Dein Review und habe allergrößten Respekt vor Deiner Fleissarbeit. Engagierte Member wie Du halten dieses Forum am Leben . Weiter so !

mad


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 Comming Soon !!!*

die eloops sollten auch ohne pwm variante getestet werden


----------



## aliriza (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 Comming Soon !!!*

Leider sind eLoops noch nicht getestet worden da von Noiseblocker keine Antwort mehr kam. Ich werde erst mal alle anderen Testen und später mich noch mal um die Eloops kümmern. Hab jetzt erst mal ganzen Bequiet, EKL und Lepa lüfter durch genommen. Enermax, Thermalright, Schythe folgen noch..


----------



## aliriza (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 Comming Soon !!!*

Bin seit gestern dabei die Lautstärke zu messen von den ganzen Lüftern, habe die mal alle gestapelt gehabt hahah  wollt ihr mal ein Pic sehen ? Später gibts fast alle Lüfter auch im Marktplatz zu finden.


----------



## aliriza (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wünsche und Vorschläge für einen Lüfter-Roundup 2012 Comming Soon !!!*

Hallo Leute,

das kleine Roundup ist nun fertig, leider nicht mit allen gewünschten Lüfter aber die getesteten Lüfter können sich sehen lassen. In Zukunft werde ich das Testspektrum noch weiter ausbauen und immer erweitern. Hoffe in dem test sind alle wichtigen Fakten und Funktionen geprüuft worden.

Aufgrund das man bei PCGH keine externen Bildlinks anzeigen kann habe ich mir die freiheit genommen das ganze bei hier Online zustellen

Viel Spaß

Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - weitere Lüfter folgen


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - Online*

Danke für diesen schönen Test und deine Mühe, aber bitte les dir das Ganze noch einmal in Ruhe durch und korrigiere die Rechtschreibfehler und überarbeite ggf. den Satzbau mancher Sätze.
Auch fehlt in dem Fazit-Diagramm der Balken des Enermax TB Silence und der des Thermalright TY-150, sowie der Balken des BeQuiet Shadow Wings im 900rpm-Lautstärke-Diagramm.
Ich möchte jetzt hier nicht zu negativ rüberkommen, nein, ganz im Gegenteil, der Test gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die oben genannten Dinge stören mich doch schon.


----------



## aliriza (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - Online*

Klar kein Problem werde ich fixen, wurde langsam müde und die Konzentration hat nach gelassen zum schluss


----------



## aliriza (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lüfter RoundUp 2012 - 14 Lüfter im Luftrausch - Online*

bald sind einige eLoops im RoundUp zu sehen


----------

